# I miss you



## Arturo

¿Como se dice "I miss you" en español?  "Te falto" no es correcto, es?  Mi amigo me dijo que es "Te extraño"  pero en el diccionario lo significa "strange" ... que es el verbo en este caso? (para "Te extraño") 
gracias para ayudarme 

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Kar

"Extraño" as a noun means "strange"... You can also say "Raro" (= odd). It hasn't to do with the verb "Extrañar" (= miss).
You can translate "I miss you" as "Te extraño" o "Te echo de menos". In Spain the most common translation would be "Te echo de menos" or "Te echo en falta"


----------



## Pearl

Tambien decimos "Te añoro"


----------



## Faboo

pero en España no usamos mucho el "Te añoro" es demasiado "cursi"  igual las pijas sí....


----------



## Mariqiuyamc

Se dice "te echo de menos"  (es algo así como: echo en falta tu presencia) aunq tambien se puede decir te extraño, pero eso es mas cursi.
De donde eres Arturo?
Espero haberte ayudado, Saludos, Maria


----------



## Vicki

También:

Me haces falta.

(en muchos países, creo yo)

saludos.
Vicki


----------



## Tomasoria

"Te extraño" suena muy poético... quizá en Latinoamerica se utiliza más. En España usamos: "Te echo de menos".

 Existe otra posibilidad, también literaria:

  Te añoro (añorar) -- I'm longing for you.

  Suerte con la chica ¡¡¡


----------



## belén

In Spain = Te echo de menos - more used
In Latinamerica = Te extraño - more used

But both are understood all over.

Cheers,
Be


----------



## lforestier

En Puerto Rico es "Te extraño" o "Te echo de menos"


----------



## rustmore

I am confused about saying "I miss you" !   Thought it was: me haces falta, but having now used that for a while, I think not.  What DOES me haces falta mean, and what is the right way to say I miss you????  Te echo de menos?  I just don't know.  THANKS.


----------



## Big Lar

Hola y Bienvenido al foro!  Yes, the saying is correct.  You could also say, "Le echo de menos", or "te extraño mucho".


----------



## micafe

Welcome to the forum, rustmore. 

There are several ways to say "I miss you" in Spanish: 

*"Me haces falta" *is correct. *
"Te echo de menos*" also correct 
*"Te extraño" *is also used 

As you see, there are plenty of ways to say it...


----------



## Big Lar

micafe said:


> Welcome to the forum, rustmore.
> 
> There are several ways to say "I miss you" in Spanish:
> 
> *"Me haces falta" *is correct. *
> "Te echo de menos*" also correct
> *"Te extraño" *is also used
> 
> As you see, there are plenty of ways to say it...



Hmmm...  Es cierto que el español no es mi lenguaje natal, pero de verdad se dice "te echo de menos"?  Pensaba que era "*le *echo de menos".


----------



## Neo1961

Big Lar said:


> Hmmm...  Es cierto que el español no es mi lenguaje natal, pero de verdad se dice "te echo de menos"?  Pensaba que era "*le *echo de menos".



Si tratas de *tú* a una persona le dices "t*e* echo de menos", y si la tratas de *usted*, entonces empleas la forma "*le *echo de menos".


----------



## Big Lar

Gracias por sacarme de la duda.


----------



## JennyTW

rustmore said:


> I am confused about saying "I miss you" !   Thought it was: me haces falta, but having now used that for a while, I think not.  What DOES me haces falta mean, and what is the right way to say I miss you????  Te echo de menos?  I just don't know.  THANKS.


I agree with you.  "Me haces falta" doesn't mean " I MISS you" exactly, it means "I need you". 

For "I miss you"- what others have said; "Te echo de menos" or "Te extraño" (less common where I live in Spain).


----------



## Luis25011961

En República domicana decimos, me hace falta.


----------



## JennyTW

Luis25011961 said:


> En República domicana decimos, me hace falta.


Ah vale. ¿Entonces allí y en Colombia no se dice "me hace falta un martillo", por ejemplo?


----------



## Big Lar

Hola Luis y bienvenido al foro. Te mandamos un saludo desde acá en el Cibao.

Hola Jenny, sería más común decir, "necesito un martillo", o "me falta un martillo". Es cierto que "me haces falta" puede traducirse como, "I need you", pero se entiende más como "I miss you".


----------



## micafe

JennyTW said:


> Ah vale. ¿Entonces allí y en Colombia no se dice "me hace falta un martillo", por ejemplo?


¿De dónde sacaste esa conclusión? 

Yo sí diría *"me hace falta un martillo para completar mi juego de herramientas"* 

*"me hace falta un botón para acabar de hacer esta camisa" *o* 

"Me hizo falta tela para terminar el cojín"

"hacer falta", *como cualquier otro verbo, se conjuga y la frase que resulta depende de lo que se esté hablando:

*"Tú me haces falta"* -* "ellos me hacen falta" *- "*como vivo fuera de mi país, mi familia me hace mucha falta"
*


----------



## JennyTW

micafe said:


> ¿De dónde sacaste esa conclusión?
> 
> Yo sí diría *"me hace falta un martillo para completar mi juego de herramientas"*
> 
> *"me hace falta un botón para acabar de hacer esta camisa" *o*
> 
> "Me hizo falta tela para terminar el cojín"
> 
> "hacer falta", *como cualquier otro verbo, se conjuga y la frase que resulta depende de lo que se esté hablando:
> 
> *"Tú me haces falta"* -* "ellos me hacen falta" *- "*como vivo fuera de mi país, mi familia me hace mucha falta"
> *


Es que como dices que "me haces falta" quiere decir "I miss you", sólo he preguntado porque sería entonces como decir "I miss a hammer" que en inglés suena ridículo. Un concepto es "need" y otro muy distinto es "miss".


----------



## micafe

JennyTW said:


> Es que como dices que "me haces falta" quiere decir "I miss you", sólo he preguntado porque sería entonces como decir "I miss a hammer" que en inglés suena ridículo. Un concepto es "need" y otro muy distinto es "miss".


 
El verbo se utiliza en ambas formas y en ambos sentidos. No se puede traducir literalmente porque como dices, suena ridículo. Pero el caso es que en español es así y en inglés no lo es..


----------



## m3mpower

JennyTW said:


> Es que como dices que "me haces falta" quiere decir "I miss you", sólo he preguntado porque sería entonces como decir "I miss a hammer" que en inglés suena ridículo. Un concepto es "need" y otro muy distinto es "miss".



Hola

esto es mi opinión: 

i need a hammer = necesito un martillo ( aún no lo tienes )
I'm missing a hammer = my hammer is missing = ya tienes un martillo pero no puedes encontrarlo...
entonces, me hace falta un martillo se puede decir


----------



## JennyTW

micafe said:


> El verbo se utiliza en ambas formas y en ambos sentidos. No se puede traducir literalmente porque como dices, suena ridículo. Pero el caso es que en español es así y en inglés no lo es..



En español de España no es así. Hay que ser un poco sensible con el uso del lenguaje en otras zonas.


----------



## micafe

JennyTW said:


> En español de España no es así. Hay que ser un poco sensible con el uso del lenguaje en otras zonas.



Eso exactamente digo yo. Nunca dije que en España se usara. Siempre, 100% de las veces, recalco que es en Colombia donde se usa tal o cual término. Todos tenemos que ser así, querida Jenny, porque si no, se nos vuelve un problema a veces complicado. 

Un saludo muy cordial de una colombiana para una británica que habla un magnífico español de España.


----------



## bravefish

micafe said:


> Welcome to the forum, rustmore.   There are several ways to say "I miss you" in Spanish:   *"Me haces falta" *is correct. * "Te echo de menos*" also correct  *"Te extraño" *is also used   As you see, there are plenty of ways to say it...


  Yep, all those are correct. It's good to have 3 different ways to say it depending on the situation or the person.   





JennyTW said:


> En español de España no es así. Hay que ser un poco sensible con el uso del lenguaje en otras zonas.


 En España 'me haces falta' sí se usa y se entiende perfectamente como 'I miss you'


----------



## JennyTW

Perdona, pero yo vivo aquí y discrepo. En mi zona, cuando estas lejos de familia, amigos, novio etc, se dice  casi siempre "te echo de menos" o "te añoro" ("te extraño" es menos corriente). Se dice "me haces falta", pero no para expresar exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## bravefish

Lo siento, Jenny, pero te equivocas. Puede que simplemente no te has dado cuenta de ese uso. O quizás que en tu rincón de España no sea común decir 'me haces falta' con el significado de 'I miss you'.  Pero eso no lo puedes aplicar a todo un país. Es cierto que 'me haces falta' se puede entender te otras formas, dependiendo del contexto, per I miss you es uno de esos.. De hecho hay otro hilo que lo verifica.. Fijate en la primera respuesta de un madrileño:  "Me haces falta" lo decimos mucho en el sentido de "I miss you". Aunque a veces también quiere decir "I need your help" o "I need your support".    http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=299645    Como dije, puede que no sea común, especialmente en algunas zonas. Pero sí se usa y sí se entiende y es correcto.


----------



## micafe

Para mí el verbo "*añorar"* tiene un matiz diferente a *"extrañar" *o* "hacer falta". *Es como recordar algo con nostalgia. Y parece que la RAE concuerda: 

*añorar**.* (Del cat. _enyorar_).

* 1.* tr. Recordar con pena la ausencia, privación o pérdida de alguien o algo muy querido. U. t. c. intr.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## WyomingSue

Cuando veo a alguien que no he visto hace mucho tiempo (ni otras personas lo han visto) ¿diría "Te hemos extrañado" o suena raro?


----------



## micafe

WyomingSue said:


> Cuando veo a alguien que no he visto hace mucho tiempo (ni otras personas lo han visto) ¿diría "Te hemos extrañado" o suena raro?



No, no suena raro, es muy natural. Decimos "te hemos extrañado mucho". Es correctísimo..


----------



## JennyTW

micafe said:


> Para mí el verbo "*añorar"* tiene un matiz diferente a *"extrañar" *o* "hacer falta". *Es como recordar algo con nostalgia. Y parece que la RAE concuerda:
> 
> *añorar**.* (Delcat. _enyorar_).
> 
> * 1.*tr. Recordar con pena la ausencia, privación o pérdida de alguien o algo muy querido. U. t. c. intr.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


¡Pues esta es exactamente la definición de "to miss someone/something", y tu dices que tiene un matiz diferente a 
"hacer falta"!


----------



## bravefish

En mi opinión, "añorar" sí tiene un matiz un poco distinto. Es sutil, pero hay ocasiones en que queda mejor su empleo que un "extraño" o un "me hace falta".. Por ejemplo; uno puede añorar un pasado inexistente o falsamente idealizado. O se añora el tiempo que se pasaba con alguien. En ese sentido se entiende mejor como 'to long for': "How I long for the days that we used to spend at the beach..." = "Cómo añoro los días que solíamos pasar en la playa... Definitivamente viene cargado de nostalgia.

En cuanto a decirle a una persona a secas "te añoro", no sé, me parece cursi. Y ahora que lo pienso bien, no creo haberlo escuchado antes. ¿Ese uso es común en España?


----------



## micafe

De acuerdo contigo, bravefish. 

En Colombia no decimos que "añoramos" a una persona. Tal vez "añoramos" el tiempo pasado con ella, "añoramos" oir su voz, "añoramos" sus cartas, etc... Pero no decimos que "la añoramos a ella". 

Pero eso es en Colombia, claro..


----------

